# Ever have a time where you need a boost?



## LEFSElover (Nov 6, 2007)

I do. Sometimes times are hard, things aren't perfect and you just want to sink in a hole.
I had a friend mention this to me, so I looked it up on the internet. Having seen it now many times, it's never viewed by me without tears, and showing to my dh, he turned emotional too. I think it's just the good guys wins at the end. You know, sort of a Forrest Gump type thing. Where it all comes together somehow. Anyway, I'm feeling meloncholy and this just boosted me up. 

Don't know if this is proper or not, but take a look and a listen is you care to.
YouTube - paul pots


----------



## Renee Attili (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah that is a pretty inspiring story and a wonderful voice!!!!!


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 6, 2007)

whats the story behind Paul any way.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

That was awsome made me tear up as well.I am really happy for this guy he looks like he's had a hard life.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 6, 2007)

I have seen this many times and it still takes my breath away, with goose bumps - amazing  !!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2007)

That was wonderful..Having grown up listening to opera and having an uncle who was a tenor, this just cover me in goose bumps. Thank you Lefs, after that who could feel anything but the beauty of life.
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

A beautiful young talent!!!  Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 6, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> whats the story behind Paul any way.


I had to do some hunting myself, but found a 30 minute documentary on Mr. Potts. He has an awkward way about him, just looking at him watch the judges critique his performance, you could tell he wasn't comfortable with the negs that might come from them, as if he'd heard plenty of negatives in his life before.
His job is as a mobil car phone salesman I guess.
In listening to him speak on the interview, he says that all his life he's gone through really tough times, but, always knew he had his voice to rely on [and] would go to his secret place, I think he said on breakwaters of the ocean, and sing opera.
Makes me cry maybe because there are always bullies in this world, unkind people [or children even] that will say anything to hurt feelings, obviously due to their own inadequacies. Nothing much bothers me more.
I got a phone call one day at home, early in the day, from the elementary school saying my son, was standing in a corner by himself, crying. I grew wings and flew there. Found him in a playground corner crying and when I asked him what was wrong, he replied, "they're telling me I have teeth like a beaver, and they're laughing at me." OH, need I say more? I lined them all up, one by one, and firmly told them if they ever did that to my son again, (and then I came up with something profoundly scary). It worked.
He had braces (twice) and is now the most beautiful commercial airline pilot EVER.
Wonder if Mr. Potts got teased which contributes to his emotion?
I hope he's doing wonderfully well.
Oh, he did win that finale.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> whats the story behind Paul any way.




If I am not mistaken, his story is kinda odd. Bouncing one job to another, plumber, cell phone guy, etc etc etc...

Paul Potts Biography - Growing up and wife Julie Potts from his biggest fan site

He has got some serious skill.


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm interesting. Never heard of him tell now. Yeah kids can be cruel. I have done my share of things i should not have said. ill tell ya that. Luckily i was a we lil one at those times and its easier to forgive children than it is to forgive adults.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 6, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

He has incredible sadness in his eyes he is so humble about his abilities.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 6, 2007)

amazing talent .. saw this a few months ago ... keep it in my favorites ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 6, 2007)

this one will bring a tear to your eye also ..
YouTube - britains got talent semi round paul pots time to say goodbye


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've seen this before - he was just on Oprah today.  He says he has not quit selling cell phones.  When asked why he really didn't give an answer - I just think he needs that job security.  Smart man, really.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just yesterday I comforted a wee little guy on the playground because the others were ignoring him.........(small international school and he's the youngest) and I spoke quietly to the others and asked them to please include him in their game which they promptly did(you know children---I don't think any of them had a clue as to his personal misery)........his face was still sad for the first minute and then the cloudy weather lifted and he was smiling and laughing before recess ended.  That was my karma for the day.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

He on Oprah today.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting that video.  I had seen it before but it was nice to see it again.  Amazing.  I didn't see him on Oprah but he seems humble, sincere, unassuming and very talented.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 6, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> He has incredible sadness in his eyes he is so humble about his abilities.


I love this description.  ^^^Brilliant!

Expatgirl, you're right you got your Karma.  Bet that little person won't soon forget how lovely that was of you.  {{{Expatgirl}}}


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2007)

I have seen this a million times and it gets to me each time. I have a couple of song on my iPod with him singing. Great voice!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 6, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> He on Oprah today.


dang, read this too late to catch Oprah today. 
hoping he'll be put on youtube soon though.
this is going to sound petty, please forgive me, anyone watching the Oprah show, did you notice if he got his smile fixed at all?  seemed very self conscious of it...just wondering, I think it's the teeth thing with my son that had me notice that on Brits Got Talent


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> dang, read this too late to catch Oprah today.
> hoping he'll be put on youtube soon though.
> this is going to sound petty, please forgive me, anyone watching the Oprah show, did you notice if he got his smile fixed at all? seemed very self conscious of it...just wondering, I think it's the teeth thing with my son that had me notice that on Brits Got Talent


Yes he got his teeth fixed he was very self conscious about it and I dont blame him.Nice teeth is a great confidence booster.He still has those sad eyes but they look alot less troubled than before.And yet he is still very humble.I can only wish him the best he certainly deserves it.He definitely has something in his voice that conveys incredible emotion.He seems to have a hard time being open with his emotions in real life very subdued but he lets it out in his voice.as we see him more and more he seems to be coming out of his shell a little at a time.When that happens I can only imagine his singing becoming even more incredible.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 6, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yes he got his teeth fixed he was very self conscious about it and I dont blame him.Nice teeth is a great confidence booster.He still has those sad eyes but they look alot less troubled than before.And yet he is still very humble.I can only wish him the best he certainly deserves it.He definitely has something in his voice that conveys incredible emotion.He seems to have a hard time being open with his emotions in real life very subdued but he lets it out in his voice.as we see him more and more he seems to be coming out of his shell a little at a time.When that happens I can only imagine his singing becoming even more incredible.


thanks for telling me that, I hope too, that it will affect him in a positive way.
sad eyes, gad, I have a rescue Siberian Husky who has very sad eyes.  I noticed that when we bought him and his sister, she being so happy and it's in her eyes too, his white eyes though, very very sad.  I only wish he could tell me what he is so sad about from years past.  Oh well, also wish my doggie could sing like Mr. Potts.


----------



## Dina (Nov 7, 2007)

Breathtaking.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 7, 2007)

Lefse, as many times as I've watched & listened to the video, the passion in his voice (& concentration on his face) almost takes my breath away.

For all the opera fans, here's that other guy.  

Enjoy. 

YouTube - Pavarotti - Nessun Dorma


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh how I love hearing/seeing the Master Pavarotti sing this song.  Thank you for reminding me of his brilliance.

We live outside Los Angeles.  One day our DD called.  She told me she'd been at Mel's Diner on Sunset the night before with her best girlfriend having a late bite to eat.
Then said, "so mom, guess who I ate with last night?" I asked for hints, she said, "he's huge."  I said Magic Johnson, she said, "no, huge really huge."  [she wasn't referring to his size but his celebrity].  I said, "Luciano Pavarotti."  She said yes. Two girls, 6 men = one night of song.  He kept trying to give bites of his sausage to her, she hates sausage.  He asked her what her favorite opera was, she told him, and the next 4 hours he serenaded them.  What a night, sadly, now he's gone.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 7, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> Oh how I love hearing/seeing the Master Pavarotti sing this song. Thank you for reminding me of his brilliance.
> 
> We live outside Los Angeles. One day our DD called. She told me she'd been at Mel's Diner on Sunset the night before with her best girlfriend having a late bite to eat.
> Then said, "so mom, guess who I ate with last night?" I asked for hints, she said, "he's huge." I said Magic Johnson, she said, "no, huge really huge." [she wasn't referring to his size but his celebrity]. I said, "Luciano Pavarotti." She said yes. Two girls, 6 men = one night of song. He kept trying to give bites of his sausage to her, she hates sausage. He asked her what her favorite opera was, she told him, and the next 4 hours he serenaded them. What a night, sadly, now he's gone.


 
Lucky lady, & wonderful story, Lefse.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm sure he is missed.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Lefse, as many times as I've watched & listened to the video, the passion in his voice (& concentration on his face) almost takes my breath away.
> 
> For all the opera fans, here's that other guy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Pavarotti link Amy...
It made my day almost perfect...
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 7, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Lucky lady, & wonderful story, Lefse. Thanks for sharing. I'm sure he is missed.


 
I've had good fortune many times in my life, but man oh man, would I have loved to have him sing to me for all those hours, what a voice, wish more had his talent.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> I've had good fortune many times in my life, but man oh man, would I have loved to have him sing to me for all those hours, what a voice, wish more had his talent.


 Ah to have a voice like that...How lucky we are to be able to bring that voice to us when we want with all the technology we possess today...Think of all those with like talent who passed before all this was possible..Make you pause and give thanks.Thanks for starting this thread, it's brightened my day again.
kadesma


----------



## Buck (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post.  That was magnificent!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, LEFSE! I have tears running down my cheeks!!!!  How exquisitely beautiful.  I wish for him only the best and safest success.  He's definitely earned it.  Thanks  for sharing something so lovely.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 8, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Thanks for the Pavarotti link Amy...
> It made my day almost perfect...
> kadesma


 
My pleasure.  I've bookmarked the page & listened to it over & over again.  Glad it made your day as well.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 7, 2008)

My DW got me his (Paul Potts) cd for Christmas ...
it is wonderful .. and this is not my type of music ..
and my 18 month old daughter loves it also ..
a must buy IMHO ..


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to know why I tear up when I hear him sing????????  And I don't even know what he's saying as I think it's Italian.......it's his humble expressions.........but I tear up every time I see the video.......


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 7, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> My DW got me his (Paul Potts) cd for Christmas ...
> it is wonderful .. and this is not my type of music ..
> and my 18 month old daughter loves it also ..
> a must buy IMHO ..


thanks for the heads up, love knowing there is another great Christmas cd out there, wonder if it's still available?  oh heck yea it would be, maybe even on Ebay or whatever right?



expatgirl said:


> I want to know why I tear up when I hear him sing????????  And I don't even know what he's saying as I think it's Italian.......it's his humble expressions.........but I tear up every time I see the video.......


I don't know what he's saying either, but like you, I can't watch Mr. Potts without crying.  I think it's an emotional thing for me to watch and I love a good ending to any story.  He gets one here by singing nicely when I thought he'd probably mess up, but then, didn't...I love this and turn it on my computer when I need an uplifter


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

me, too, Miss L.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 8, 2008)

lfse... sorry .. but its not a x mas cd .. but does have a couple x mas songs ..


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 8, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> lfse... sorry .. but its not a x mas cd .. but does have a couple x mas songs ..


oh even better, I'm on the computer now, I'll check it out


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2008)

He's great.
I'm really happy for him.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2008)

Expatgirl said:
			
		

> I want to know why I tear up when I hear him sing????????


 
Don't worry about it!! It's a good thing!  It means you are A-Live inside!
When you don't tear up is the time to worry!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Don't worry about it!! It's a good thing! It means you are A-Live inside!
> When you don't tear up is the time to worry!!


I love his story here is a shy guy nothing good ever happened in his life and now he's a star. Im so happy for him. He looked like such a sad sack in his audition with the frumpy suit. You can see the sadness in his eyes like he's been defeated in everything he's tried but now you can see him coming out of his shell.I think he will go on as one of the greatest opera singers to come.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Don't worry about it!! It's a good thing!  It means you are A-Live inside!
> When you don't tear up is the time to worry!!



Thanks, Uncle Bob!  I just showed the video to my Daughter-in-law and we both sniffled thru it.  I'm so  happy for him as he did go on to win nearly $240,000 dollars----he says that he and his wife would like to start a family


----------

